# Compressor keeps blowing fuse - Autopilot V2 HELP



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

I recently installed bags with V2 management in my mk4 and a couple days ago I emptied the water trap, nothing got wet besides a bit of the wooden false floor. Later that night I noticed my compressor staying on at 125 psi and not going any higher. I turned the car off then on so that the compressor would stop running. Eventually I aired out, and eventually aired up, the compressor would not turn on even though the tank pressure was lower than the limit that the compressor should turn on at. I checked the inline fuse for the compressor and it was blown so I replaced it and everything seemed fine. Today I got in the car and the tank pressure was at 0, I usually lose a few psi over night but not all of it. I let the compressor fill up to about 70psi, turned off the car and opened the hatch to see if I could find a leak in the tank/water trap/check valve. I couldn't hear or feel any leaks but I decided to empty the water trap again while I was under there, again, nothing really got wet. I also noticed that the compressor was very hot, especially the head of it. I turned the car on again and the compressor would not run, the fuse had blown. Replaced the fuse, turned the key, the fuse instantly blew again. Tried once more, same outcome. 

What could possibly be the problem? Could it possibly be that the check valve is toast which caused the compressor to work too hard, heat up too much and draw too much amperage? This would explain the tank pressure leaking backwards through the check valve as well. It seems weird that this would all happen around the times I empty the water trap, how could that be related?

Any help is appreciated, I daily the car and need to get things back to normal asap


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

One more thing I've also noticed since new, once in a while when I go to a preset the car will fill up way past the preset, then way too low, then too high, then too low, then it finally hits the preset within a couple psi. Is this normal for V2? Its not a huge deal, just kinda annoying


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

As far as preset that can be adjusted in a setting but that's normal. The compressor is another issue. Is it new/used. Sounds like an internal problem and may need to be replaced.


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

It was all new when I bought it, I let the compressor cool down and a couple hours later I replaced the fuse with a 20A one because its all I had and the fuse didn't blow. I am positive that fuses are blowing due to the same reason that the compressor is getting hot/ over working.

Can anybody confirm that a faulty check valve seems to be a likely culprit? Not letting enough air through the way its supposed to, putting a greater strain on the compressor, and also letting air through backwards, causing the tank to lose pressure


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

You sure you didn't pinch any wires causing a short ?


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

99% positive, I havent touched any of the wires since I installed it


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pull the check valve out and try it then. Also the smc check valve is a highly recommended item due to viair check valves being garbage essentially.


----------



## Luke mk3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you run a filter screwed straight into the compressor or have the line to place elsewhere? If so place the end of the line in a bucket of water, if it bubbles its your check valve. 

With the fuses blowing, hows your earth? good and clean? Wheres your power joined? again, good connection with correct size cable? 
I have learnt V2 to be very sensitive with where power/ground are connected. Fussy little b**** it is :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

veedubbleyeww said:


> Can anybody confirm that a faulty check valve seems to be a likely culprit? Not letting enough air through the way its supposed to, putting a greater strain on the compressor, and also letting air through backwards, causing the tank to lose pressure


Sounds very likely. Viair check valves have a high tendancy to fail and cause piston rings and reed valves to wear out prematurely. This explains being able to pump only to a certain pressure. Viair compressors do run really hot anyways, but even hotter if there is metal-metal contact inside the head. It would also explain losing 70psi overnight when it typically doesn't do that


----------

